# Big Migration Hathaway Bridge Panama City



## coastie83 (Apr 20, 2014)

Taken 3/21/15 on a walk across the Hathaway Bridge in Panama City. What you think?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Saw it on FB other day. They are on the move, its that time of year!!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)




----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Reds?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Headed there right now!!!


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

NoMoSurf said:


> Reds?


I believe so


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Before the ban, one set would have net the whole school. It was a vulgar practice.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

i'd say ground mullet / whiting.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Those are reds


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

red drum indeed.... so cool to see them in numbers like that from up above


----------



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

*Check this out*

Friend took this off a bridge in Panama City today, pretty awesome


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That's at least the second time I've seen that today....on THIS forum.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

you should have seen some of the comments people were posting on a local news page, they were debating whether they were sharks or ducks lol. The local new reported they were Cobia..... they are redfish if anyone is still wondering =)


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Reds?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool pic!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that's a big school of bull reds. seen them going down the beach like that several times.


----------



## Brumbalow (Feb 28, 2015)

I'd love to see it in person, looks amazing


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Brumbalow said:


> Friend took this off a bridge in Panama City today, pretty awesome


Hahahaha!!!! Time warp!!


----------

